# Young female Golden Lancaster, CA



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry she is now safe!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

R u in Lancaster, CA? We are in Tehachapi and work at Edwards AFB.:wavey:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

No I am in NYC, I just crosspost to try to save the rescues!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, cross-continent rescue......stellar :wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

(just wondering if you might be able to edit out all those names listed at the top of the post when you copy it into GRF?)


----------

